# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  "Here comes the sun" tab

## Boomslang

Anyone ever come across a tab of that tune, as played on utube... Kudos to the gentleman that played it, however, he appears to not want to share, at least early on. 
Boomslang-

----------


## Ed Goist

Nice tab here on the Cafe, with accompanying chord chart.

----------


## Bill Snyder

You say as played on YouTube but there are several mandolin videos of this tune on YouTube.
I am guessing it is this one.

----------


## mandocrucian

For beginners, if you are just going to learn/play (any) simple melody line, imo, you would absorb it better, in the long run, by working it out yourself, by ear, than relying on a "tab". 

For developing more advanced, more _finessed_, versions or arrangements, get out the _Beatles Complete Scores_, or a transcription of the guitar part (reading notation is almost a requirement) from some other book or one of the guitar magazines, put on *Abbey Road* and try to work out on your own, and find something which increasingly gets closer and closer to the feel and _flow_ of the tune. 

First 4 bars of intro, which is pretty close to the recorded guitar part on the record, albeit an octave higher:


|======2====0========|======2^0==========|
|======0=5==5===5====|============5====2=|
|==0===0====0=0======|==r=0=====0======5=|
|====================|===================|

|=======0============|============0======|==
|===5========5=====2=|=4^2=4~5====0======|==
|============5=======|=2==========5======|==
|=0===0==============|=2=================|==


or, play it this way, in a more crosspicked manner with overlapping ringing notes and 12th fret harmonic chimes. Don't let the volume between notes become "unbalanced"

|===========0=========|======0===========| 
|==0===9======9==0====|====9======0======| 
|==0=====12=====12====|==0=====0=12====9=|
|=====================|==================| 

|====0==============|=============0===|==
|======5=====5======|=4===0===4^5=====|==
|==========9======9=|===9===9=========|==
|==0================|=================|== 

the A7 (4th measure) is slightly different (the inserted A note) than what's played on guitar.  Also, the normal rules of d-u-d-u pick patterns are discarded at times when changing strings. However, putting in the (picked) slur notations across strings in text-tab is a real pain, so it's omitted. (example: d-d  is a much smoother crossing strings from low to high.)

^ hammer-on or pull-off
~ slide
less emphasized notes (volume-wise)

Niles H.

Incidentally, as far as published collections of mandolin arrangements of this type of material are concerned.......the major publishers don't want to deal with such a low-demand, low-profit niche product, especially having to deal with the song publishers.

----------

CRH

----------


## rgray

Tab for Here Comes The Sun and 24 other Beatles songs can be found in the Hal Leonard book, The Beatles For Mandolin.

http://www.mandolincafe.com/news/pub...s_001227.shtml

----------


## Ramble On Rose

If you're just getting started like me, there is a very basic How to play... video on youtube by a teenaged girl. She shows how to play the song in the first position note by note so I was able to write it out myself.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_kt6d...eature=related

----------

